# Mit Java ASPX Webseite fern steuern



## kleiner57990 (20. Aug 2014)

Hallo liebes Java-Forum,

Ich möchte eine ASPX Webseite fern steuern. Folgende aufgaben sollte die Software übernehmen:

Sich an der Webseite einloggen (Logindaten bekannt)
Ein bestimmtes Menü öffnen.
Ein Text in ein dafür vorgesehenes Textfield eintragen.
Den submitbutton bestätigen.
Antwort abfangen und ausgeben.

Da es für diese Webseite kein Webservice gibt bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig als die Seite zu steuern.

Meine Frage an euch ist nun , könnt ihr mir hierfür irgendwelche Libs empfehlen ?


----------



## dzim (20. Aug 2014)

Selenium Webdriver für Firefox oder Chrome dürften dein bester Kandidat sein. Ist aber keine immer so einfache Sache. Evaluiere am Besten mal, ob dir das weiterhelfen kann...


----------



## kleiner57990 (20. Aug 2014)

Hört sich gut an und ein kurzer Blick über Selenium scheint mir recht viel versprechend werde das mal versuchen.

Vielen Dank Dzim


----------

